# Win 8.1 und Dirt 3



## Psychopath (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Community,

seit dem (ultimativen) Update von Win 8 auf Win 8.1 will mein Dirt 3 nicht mehr...
Spiel startet, aber sobald GfWl-Client startet... sag mir das Teil Verbindungsfehler... und ich lande mit fehlermeldung auf dem desktop
da google alles weiß, habe ich es gefragt, aber selbst, google ist überfragt 

Spiel und Client, wurden selbstverständlich neu installiert...jedoch ohne erfolg...

weiß jemand rat?

grüßele
der psychopath


----------



## Volcom (26. Oktober 2013)

Und geht zumindest so ein Offline/Gast-Account?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Oktober 2013)

Das nennt sich Lokales Konto


----------



## Psychopath (26. Oktober 2013)

so weit komme ich ja nicht, das spiel schickt mich vorher schon auf den desktop


----------



## Jor-El (26. Oktober 2013)

Klappt es denn den GfWL Client ohne Spiel zu starten? Ich hatte auch mal das Problem und es lag damals glaub daran, dass der Client nicht up2date war.


----------



## Psychopath (27. Oktober 2013)

nach seeehr langer Ausprobierphase () habe ich es geschafft den client zum laufen zu kriegen...
das spiel jedoch schickt mich immer an der gleichen stelle (mit der fehlermeldung das dirt3.exe nicht funktioniert!) auf den desktop zurück...trotzdessen das der client immer hintergrund läuft...damned

bin am überlegen ob ich win 8 zurücksetze...


----------



## Jor-El (27. Oktober 2013)

Gut, das ist aber nun ne andere Fehlermeldung. Schau mal hier nach.  Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Oktober 2013)

Kann es evtl. damit zusammenhängen das Dirt 3 und GfWl nicht mehr unterstützt bzw dafür nen patch evtl rauskommt das GfWl rausgenommen wird?

Freiheit für Spiele: Diese Titel sollten von Games for Windows Live befreit werden - Ein Kommentar von Andreas Link


----------



## Psychopath (28. Oktober 2013)

das mag/ kann schon sein...
mich wundert es nur, das es unter win 8 lief...und seit dem update auf 8.1 nicht mehr


----------



## Psychopath (29. Oktober 2013)

win 8 ist zurückgesetzt, nun funzt alles wieder
...
und mit dem update auf win 8.1 warte ich bis ein evtl. GfWL-patch kommt...
oder ich hinweise bekomme das spiele wie dirt 3 oder die cod-reihe unter 8.1 100%ig funktioniert

thx @ all


----------



## Deathranger (1. Juli 2014)

hm hat es einer raus bekommen wie man es nun hinbekommt das es läuft? bei mir startet es immer noch nicht=(


----------



## Lemurer (2. Juli 2014)

Deathranger schrieb:


> hm hat es einer raus bekommen wie man es nun hinbekommt das es läuft? bei mir startet es immer noch nicht=(


 wie ist es, wenn man es bei steam registriert und damit startet?


----------



## Deathranger (3. Juli 2014)

nö da hab ich es ja aber geht trz leider nicht..


----------



## Psychopath (10. Juli 2014)

ich versuche es auch schon als...

selbst mit 8.1 Update 1 will es einfach nicht starten...
und mir fällt bald nix mehr ein...


----------

